

Uber take a lession from ebay - sharemywin

Seems like a simple solution to the contractor&#x2F;employee problem is route your payment process to a contractor&#x27;s payment account(ie paypal&#x2F;strip) then collect fees from them. Don&#x27;t pay don&#x27;t get access to the system.
======
jklein11
*lesson

